# GrubHub tax question



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

Can someone tell me if GrubHub has a tax summary for drivers like Uber & Lyft do? A tax summary that shows online mileage and $ paid to GrubHub for assorted fees etc...


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

UberTaxPro said:


> Can someone tell me if GrubHub has a tax summary for drivers like Uber & Lyft do? A tax summary that shows online mileage and $ paid to GrubHub for assorted fees etc...


I’ve done GH for 4 years and have never seen anything like that. All they have ever produced is a 1099misc and now a 1099nec.


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

Thank you! So the amount shown on your 1099's = amount you actually received?


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

UberTaxPro said:


> Thank you! So the amount shown on your 1099's = amount you actually received?


Yes. It’s also the exact same with DoorDash. Simple and straightforward.


----------

